# Galileo Shuttlecraft



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I've had one of these on my pile forever, and am thinking of starting it in the near future. 

Are there any aftermarker accurizing kits or decals for the old AMT kit. I seem to recall seeing a resin kit somewhere that had chairs, consoles, and a accurate engine "exhaust", but I can't find it now that I actually am interested in it.

I have the old FSM book, _Famous Spaceships of Fact & Fantasy_ that has a section on Mark Millis's kitbashed _Galileo_ that's some help, but after going thru Chuck/FMM's _Galileo_ thread I see it has some obvious inaccuracies too.

Any Galileo building tips appreciated!


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

Mark King use to sell an accurate resin kit. I don't recall any accurizing kits being available. As for decals, I have them. Email me.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I believe that around 1995 or 1996 Fine Scale Modeler published a fairly detailed article on accurizing the Galileo. I know because I had a copy of it which I can't find anywhere!

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Dave Hussey said:


> I believe that around 1995 or 1996 Fine Scale Modeler published a fairly detailed article on accurizing the Galileo. I know because I had a copy of it which I can't find anywhere!
> 
> Huzz


The article in the FSM book may be the same, it shows how to fashion open door and viewports, add interior detail, and add on detail to the back end. I think it's edited though, it has no info on the exterior paint job and finish.

I've got the _Galileo 7_ DVD on the way!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

"Philip", here's an index of pix of a shuttle I made about a year and a half ago.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/classicbuilds/shuttle/

There may be something in there that you can reference should you decide to take on the challenge of building the model yourself. It really isn't too difficult as I went from nothing but sheet styrene and plastic tube to this over a three day period. 

It was also lit in the forward open window, the aft thrust ports and two 'headlights' behind the rectangular forward grills. It had two attachment points to mount to for shooting various angles.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I agree with Thomas: build it yourself. You couldn't do any worse than the AMT kit.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Thomas,
Those will be VERY helpful for reference. I'm probably going to stick with improving this one first. I'm not sure my skills are up to a complete scratchbuild yet! I built a couple of these as a kid (one hangs from my son's ceiling) and would like to do a _better_ one!

I think just correcting the rear would improve the AMT immensely, the engine exhaust shapes on Thomas's are a huge improvement over the AMT decal and even the FSM build-up. But I do like that open door on the FSM version, I think a combo of the two would seriously help the AMT kit without starting completely from scratch.

Still, I gotta admit, when you look at the overhead over-all shape of Thomas' shuttle, The AMT looks seriously lacking. _Really_ nice job, Thom!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Thomas you make it look so easy!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

What paints did you use, Thom?


----------



## FishDS9 (Jan 3, 2006)

ThomasModels said:


> "Philip", here's an index of pix of a shuttle I made about a year and a half ago.
> 
> http://www.thomasmodels.com/classicbuilds/shuttle/


That roll of paper towel reminds me of the silos in "For the world is hollow..."


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I agree with Thomas: build it yourself. You couldn't do any worse than the AMT kit.


The AMT kit is so totally wrong that "accurizing" it would involve rebuilding at least 75 percent of it anyway. You might as well start with raw plastic!


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

I recently bought an old set of 'Interior and Exterior Plans' a two sheet setwith the UFP crest on the front. On one sheet it says Copyright 1981 Starcraft. 

Can anyone comment on the accuracy or otherwise of these? Obviously they would be a good starting point for me if I was to scratchbuild one. Also, what is the general opinion of the wee Johnny Lightning one? Looks pretty good to me though tiny.

Thanks  
GS


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I agree with Thomas: build it yourself. You couldn't do any worse than the AMT kit.


Hey Perfesser, 
That PL Klingon ship and batmobile you built in your gallerys have inaccuracies in the molds, _you_ should chuck 'em out and build 'em up from scratch! There's no sense in building an inaccurate kit, accurate scratchbuilds rule!



scotpens said:


> The AMT kit is so totally wrong that "accurizing" it would involve rebuilding at least 75 percent of it anyway. You might as well start with raw plastic!


You have nothing built in your gallery, but when you do I hope it's not some inaccurate styene kit.

Not to go off on a rant, but it's one thing when a experienced modeler(like Thom) suggest the Galileo is a good first scratchbuild project. That's constructive advice.

It's another when you get a chorus of "that kit sucks, just start from scratch" from guys that _don't_ start from scratch.

Seriously, do you think the rest of us haven't learned the AMT _Galileo_ is inaccurate from the half dozen threads about the subject?

But in the interest of fun and board amusement, if the Perfesser and Scotpens want to gather up their sheet styrene and glue, and see who has the more accurate _Galileo_ of the three of us in say, a week, I'm more than game. John P and Thom can judge!

'Course, I got a small head start, I cut out my doors last night. But experienced scratch building _Galileo _ experts like these two should catch up & surpass me in no time.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> It really isn't too difficult as I went from nothing but sheet styrene and plastic tube to this over a three day period.


I must be slow.  This took me several weeks: http://www.spacemodelmania.com/models/gallery4/jt_gal.htm


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Those seats and computer consoles look awesome! Nice work!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Hey Perfesser,
> Not to go off on a rant, but it's one thing when a experience[d] modeler(like Thom) suggest the Galileo is a good first scratchbuild project. That's constructive advice.



I've done extensive scratchbuilding and kitbashing and even some sculpting if my bona fides are what you're worried about.


Right now I'm converting a garage into a workshop and have done extensive electrical wiring and carpentry--quite the creative outlet, believe it or not. I just didn't think anyone would be all that interested in seeing my mess on display in the photo gallery.



> It's another when you get a chorus of "that kit sucks, just start from scratch" from guys that _don't_ start from scratch.



I think it's a matter of degree. I won't build from scratch if I don't have to in most cases.

In any event, I was just throwing some encouragement your way. Putting in my 'vote' so to speak.

I didn't mean to hurt your feelings or if it's just that I'm not "good enough" to reply on your threads, please let me know what the qualifications are and I'll be sure to work on improving my resume and portfolio. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

The point I was more interested in making is that Thomas said basically, the _Galileo_ is an easy scratchbuild and here's some pictures that will help you in your efforts.

That's a lot different than "the kit sucks, throw it out". I started the thread for tips on _accurizing the AMT kit_, as much as I appreciate the "the kit sucks, throw it out" comments _twice_, they don't offer much help.

And it seems indicative of a growing trend on the board, not to offer constructive help or advice, but to knock something negatively. YMMV.



> I've done extensive scratchbuilding and kitbashing and even some sculpting if my bona fides are what you're worried about.


Good for you, how about posting more pictures of your work so the rest of us can learn from your techniques? I try to with my humble efforts.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> The point I was more interested in making is that Thomas said basically, the _Galileo_ is an easy scratchbuild and here's some pictures that will help you in your efforts.
> 
> That's a lot different than "the kit sucks, throw it out". I started the thread for tips on _accurizing the AMT kit_, as much as I appreciate the "the kit sucks, throw it out" comments _twice_, they don't offer much help.


I don't think I was being negative. I was simply encouraging. I didn't see any use trying to top Thomas' building advice or references.



> [H]ow about posting more pictures of your work so the rest of us can learn from your techniques?


When I get everything straightened out here, I probably will post some of them. Everything's in boxes right now. :freak:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

One thing that would be tremendously helpful, is there a canon scale hull color? And how much color difference should there be between the top and bottom hulls? And any commonly available paint choices?

I really wish my _Galileo 7_ DVD would get here!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

beeblebrox said:


> I must be slow.  This took me several weeks: http://www.spacemodelmania.com/models/gallery4/jt_gal.htm



Well it was time well spent because that is one of the most amazing builds of the Galileo I've ever seen!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^AGREED!!! Excellent looking ship!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks guys. 

About the color, I painted the whole thing white. I'm still not sure it's not shadows that appear to be a darker color on the lower hull. Just a possibility.

(the nacelles are a light gray, though)


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

"Galileo I" was white with grey lower surfaces while the "Galileo II" was grey overall.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

X15-A2 said:


> "Galileo I" was white with grey lower surfaces while the "Galileo II" was grey overall.


That explains a lot, Phil! I couldn't figure out why nobody was commenting on the two different paint schemes! 

As I said, I'm only a casual trek fan!


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Glad to help when I can. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> I've had one of these on my pile forever, and am thinking of starting it in the near future.
> 
> Are there any aftermarker accurizing kits or decals for the old AMT kit. I seem to recall seeing a resin kit somewhere that had chairs, consoles, and a accurate engine "exhaust", but I can't find it now that I actually am interested in it.


Okay, I'm a little slow here, having to quote the very first message. There _was_ an "accurizing" kit made by SMT around 1995 (my pre-Internet days) that replaced the aft end of the shuttle with the proper shape. I found this in a store in Calgary back then; it was the only one I recall seeing. This kit didn't address any of the other shape issues of the AMT kit but did include new end caps for the engine pods with ones that had the dome on the end.

It built up not too badly, however, I was a dumb-ass and lost the lower ledge piece to define the impulse engine housing. I will have to create a new part for that someday since I haven't found it hiding anywhere. I ought to have it somewhere, just very well misplaced.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

X15-A2 said:


> Glad to help when I can. :thumbsup:


I'll take a quick moment to brown-nose and reminisce, your site has helped me on several projects. I found it years ago when I first started looking for stuff on the _Proteus_ and Harper Goff with my ol' webtv!

I'm actually trying now to "color" a few of the Galileo drawings on your site to try to make some computer console decals, the wife's company just bought us a new Canon Pixma printer, which is waaaay better than the ol' $29.99 HP we've had forever.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Well I have not seen the SMT kit?
But this is what I did for the AMT Galileo kit.







[/IMG]


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice work, the hole thingies under the wings, the rear gear, and nacelle caps are much more accurate than the AMT parts!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Not to go off on a rant, but it's one thing when a experienced modeler(like Thom) suggest the Galileo is a good first scratchbuild project. That's constructive advice.
> It's another when you get a chorus of "that kit sucks, just start from scratch" from guys that _don't_ start from scratch.


I'm sorry if anyone took my remarks as negative or non-constructive. I was only trying to suggest that, at least for more experienced modelers, there may be a point of diminishing returns where the time and work involved in correcting an EXTREMELY inaccurate kit might just as well be spent on a total scratchbuild. I built a couple of those AMT _Galileo_s back in the ’70s, and considering my feeble attempts at accurizing just the rear section, it's just as well they've long since disappeared!


Daikaiju1 said:


> I recently bought an old set of 'Interior and Exterior Plans' a two sheet set with the UFP crest on the front. On one sheet it says Copyright 1981 Starcraft.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the accuracy or otherwise of these? Obviously they would be a good starting point for me if I was to scratchbuild one.


I just happen to have a copy of those plans (that is, they're the same if they were drawn by one L. Allen Everhart, Jr.) and they appear to be _proportionally_ accurate to the full-size mockup, but slightly enlarged overall to accommodate the interior. X15-A2 (code name Phil) can probably judge the accuracy of those drawings much better than I can.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

thanks Scotpens,

If they are considered reasonably accurate then that is enough for me. I know it is pretty much useless trying to build a completely accurate version of something that was built in 3 or 4 different ways and don't need the stress of trying.

Its enough to determine which version of a Dalek to build, or Thunderbird 2 or 3 to model. Think I need a lie down.


----------



## genty (Mar 25, 2005)

I've just found this site
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STShuttlecraft/GalileoTop.htm
There are some good plans from what I can see, including contour plans, interior plans, exterior plans and combined interior/exterior plans.
Also go here for screenshots
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STShuttlecraft/DVDimages/GalileoDVDimagesSht1.htm


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

genty said:


> I've just found this site
> http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STShuttlecraft/GalileoTop.htm
> There are some good plans from what I can see, including contour plans, interior plans, exterior plans and combined interior/exterior plans.
> Also go here for screenshots
> http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STShuttlecraft/DVDimages/GalileoDVDimagesSht1.htm


Just so you know, that's Phil's(X-15 A2) site and it's a treasure trove!


----------



## genty (Mar 25, 2005)

I did'nt know that, but it certainly is a treasure trove. I'm using the images myself as references for my own galileo. I'm not starting it though til I recieve the JT decals I ordered for it.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

genty said:


> I did'nt know that, but it certainly is a treasure trove. I'm using the images myself as references for my own galileo. I'm not starting it though til I recieve the JT decals I ordered for it.


I sent him a PM, but haven't heard back from him yet(I know he stays busy!). Are the exterior markings on his sheet the same as the kit's included sheet?


----------



## genty (Mar 25, 2005)

I ordered them through http://www.federationmodels.com/decals/jt_graphics/default.htm (the link is in his profile). They are almost halfway down the page.
They have the same decals as the kit but also include different numbers and names for other shuttles. There are a few extra decals aswell, not sure what they are for but I think they may be for the interior.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm sure they're nice (I have his snowspeeder, Viper,and Galactica decals), but if they're the same I'll probably use the kit sheet on the exterior and some homemades/scraps on the interior.


----------



## genty (Mar 25, 2005)

From what I can tell the fonts look better than the standard ones. Also, as I added in my last edit, there are some decals which look like they are for the interior. There is a preview pic on the link I posted so you can judge for yourself.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

genty said:


> There is a preview pic on the link I posted so you can judge for yourself.


You have better eyes than mine, on my computer that's one tiny preview!


----------



## genty (Mar 25, 2005)

I've enlarged the pic for you. The image belongs to JT. I hope he does'nt mind
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b115/Adamboots/jtgraphics_tos_shuttle_decals.jpg
The extra names are the Copernicus and the Columbus


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> ...but after going thru Chuck/FMM's _Galileo_ thread I see it has some obvious inaccuracies too.
> 
> Any Galileo building tips appreciated!


I'm kind of late in the game on this one but had I not been I would most certainly have directed you to Phil's Galileo drawings. The ship Chuck and I worked on is a reconciliation of the interior and exterior in a (hopefully) believable combination. So it's certainly not the subject to use for building something that was seen on screen. It's on the order of 1.3 time bigger to begin with as well. Anyway, if you need detailed references of what was seen on screen then Phil's work is absolutely the way to go.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I've pretty much settled on Phil's Drawings and DVD stills as the go-to reference. I know now this won't be an dead on accurate Galileo (or Galileo II, I still haven't decided on which paint scheme I like better, tho I'm leaning toward Galileo II since I like Thom's scheme), but I am going to make it a better _Galileo_!

Too cold in Florida to paint this weekend anyway!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'll post pics when I start converting my Galileo model into a TAS Heavy Shuttle.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I'll post pics when I start converting my Galileo model into a TAS Heavy Shuttle.


It's been so long since I've seen TAS I don't remember that, but it sounds pretty cool! I'm working on some patterns for the interior walls & adding thickness to the "wings", John May is sending me some of his accurizing parts to try, I'm kinda on hold till they arrive and I see exactly how I can fit it all together.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Keep the pics comin'! I want to see the conversion bits.

The TAS Heavy Shuttle looks to have the bow of the Galileo shuttlecraft for its aft section at about the same scale.

http://www.startrekanimated.com/tas_equip_shuttlebay_pan.jpg

(Look under "pictures" then "equipment" for a view of the Heavy Shuttle in the shuttlebay.)

In any event, it seems as good a starting point as any. :thumbsup:


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Wow, I won't be able to get my head through the door after reading this thread! Thanks for all the kind words about my site and drawings. I would love to see the results of anyones efforts to use my drawings as a basis for a model (virtual or real-world). When I get my workshop set up, the Shuttlecraft is one of the subjects I plan to build.

How about "G.I. Joe" scale...? (slightly over 4 feet)


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Finally got my _Galileo 7_ DVD, first time I had seen that episode since the seventies! Two things I noticed 1) The _Galileo_ mock up has a _really_ glossy finish in some shots that I'm not going to copy and 2)The interior of the _Galileo_ was sparser and more set-like than I remembered.

And oh yeah, that curvy yeoman onboard _Galileo_ was pretty hot!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

X15 - you deserve every compliment for that excellent site! Even if one is not building a model, its great fun to look at the old photos and read your fascinating experiences and stories that you have posted there. I used your site extensively when building and "fixing" my own little Wilco Proteus model. And even when I "rebuilt" the included Cora figure!

And PhilipMarlowe - what was it that Mike Myers AKA "Wayne" used to say?

_"Schwing!!!!!!!!!"_ :devil: 

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I got John May's Galileo accurizing kit today(Thanks John!), I haven't tested the fit yet, but out of the bag it looks pretty sweet, with 16 new parts. You get 2 clear nacelle caps, two nacelle end's(with the missing hemispheres), 1 step, 4 wing strut braces, back strut and pad, 2 foot pads, and three parts making up the accurized rear end. The parts are very nicely cast with only a bit of flash for the most part, the big rear extension part will need some sanding to replicate the smoothness of the exterior hull, but otherwise the casting is good. The clear nacelles, the nacelle end pieces, the engine "exhaust", and rear landing gear look like HUGE improvements over the AMT parts.

John didn't include instructions, that's the only suggestion I got so far to improve this, but honestly you don't have to be Mr Scott to figure out where everything goes.

Here's a picture of the parts:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Where in the Wide Wide World of Sports was this kit while I was hacking up my Galileo kit and cramming in sheet styrene?

Price and source, if you don't mind, good sir.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah! What Captain April said!!

Pretty Please??


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Ditto! Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Looks good. But if you are going to have to hack up the styrene kit to replace the end, why did the designer copy the AMT kit's inaccurate toe in to the port/starboard sides?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Captain April said:


> Where in the Wide Wide World of Sports was this kit while I was hacking up my Galileo kit and cramming in sheet styrene?
> 
> Price and source, if you don't mind, good sir.


John was kind enough to provide this gratis to see what I could do with it, he didn't mention what he charges for it. I'm sure if you pm or email him he can fill your order.



> Looks good. But if you are going to have to hack up the styrene kit to replace the end, why did the designer copy the AMT kit's inaccurate toe in to the port/starboard sides?


My guess is to keep a good fit to the bottom hull piece, the same reason I couldn't figure out how to correct the sides with sheet styrene. You can't see it good on the white resin, but the rear piece mainly provides the details (locker and grills)around where the rear strut attaches to the hull, as well as extending the hull. If you are going to use the bottom hull I think you are stuck with the toe in. If you are going to heavily modify the bottom hull, as Thom said, it's probably easier just to start from scratch.


----------



## goose814 (Feb 26, 2002)

> John was kind enough to provide this gratis to see what I could do with it, he didn't mention what he charges for it. I'm sure if you pm or email him he can fill your order.


How does one go about contacting him? Where can he be reached at? Thanks for any help.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> John was kind enough to provide this gratis to see what I could do with it, he didn't mention what he charges for it. I'm sure if you pm or email him he can fill your order.
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is to keep a good fit to the bottom hull piece, the same reason I couldn't figure out how to correct the sides with sheet styrene. You can't see it good on the white resin, but the rear piece mainly provides the details (locker and grills)around where the rear strut attaches to the hull, as well as extending the hull. If you are going to use the bottom hull I think you are stuck with the toe in. If you are going to heavily modify the bottom hull, as Thom said, it's probably easier just to start from scratch.


Yes, that is correct !
There was not much I can do with the bottom hull, and like Thom said !
Also there is a back decal I need to make, and send out.
For Inquiring minds, http://minimodelmadness.com/store


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

^^ Thank you, Kind Sir!

It may not be perfect ... but it looks to be way closer to the mark than the original Galileo kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I did some more surgery last night, and went a different way with the rear of mine than John did. Rather than slice off the entire rear end and replace it with the end piece, I trimmed about a heavy 1/4" from the top of Johns piece till I could fit it _inside_ the upper and lower hull and butt it against the frame I left when I cut off the rear. To me that seems a lot easier than blending the sides into the sides of the endpiece and keeping everything straight. Here's everything just placed together to show what I mean, I still have to cut out the bottom hull to the slanted plate under the engine.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John May said:


> For Inquiring minds, http://minimodelmadness.com/store


Great selection of products at very reasonable prices, sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Good luck with her Philip! Keep us posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks a lot better with some more fitting, sanding, and putty! I still got a way to go though!









Great upgrade kit, John!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I think you're onto something with that approach.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Looks a lot better with some more fitting, sanding, and putty! I still got a way to go though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I just order my conversion kit last week. Seeing it being used, makes it worth it for us, who don't scratch build.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'm gonna have to get me one of these...

Brad.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

...or two! That's a great conversion kit- WHYOHWHY couldn't that have been to begin with?!? Even that is better than the OOB kit!!

Yeah, definitely have to look into a couple of those.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

A little more progress, including some nacelle work. I also cut the "vents" out of the engine exhaust, I decided to add lighted engines!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It begs to be lit. I got my parts today. It sure improves the kit.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Is it me or could the kits wings do with beefing up in thickness.

Too picky?

The rest looks spot on!

:thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Daikaiju1 said:


> Is it me or could the kits wings do with beefing up in thickness.
> 
> Too picky?
> 
> ...


I thought so initially too, I even cut new wings out of .080 sheet styrene, but when in place on top of the old ones, compared to the pictures on Phil's site they looked a little _too_ thick so I didn't glue them down. I may hit the hobby shop tomorrow and find something between the .080 and .012 sheet styrene I have on hand. The .012 is so thin I think it would be a waste of time.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

After a little more styrene, a lot more sanding and putty. and a base coat of Duplicolor "light slate" auto lacquer.


















I like the color! Comments or suggestions?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks good! :thumbsup: 

Can't tell for sure about the color, though. The gray looks right but it's difficult to tell in the photograph if it's light enough. That's something you're going to have to judge there in person.

Have you thought about Dremeling out the rear end caps and putting a hemispherical section to more closely resemble the live-action set piece? 

That may be more trouble than you want to go to, however, it would get rid of one of the things that's most distracting about the AMT model--to me, anyway. :freak:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Looks good! :thumbsup:
> 
> Can't tell for sure about the color, though. The gray looks right but it's difficult to tell in the photograph if it's light enough. That's something you're going to have to judge there in person.
> 
> Have you thought about Dremeling out the rear end caps and putting a hemispherical section to more closely resemble the live-action set piece?


The "light slate" has a hint of fine metal flake to it that looks pretty close to _Galileo II_ to my eyes, but I defer to the experts! I wondered if it was what Thom used. The top photo more accurately reflects the finish color.

They may be hard to see, but John's upgrade kit nacalle rear end caps do have the hemisphere molded in, you can see them better in the primered pic above. The nacelle "step" is there too, but again, is real hard to see.

It won't be a perfect Galileo, but I still think it's gonna be pretty cool with decals, interior, and lights.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Don't know why, but I've always liked that boxy shape better than most of the TNG shuttlecraft designs. Nice to see the old kit can be fixed. Looks great.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Looking _really_ good there, Philip!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I just order my conversion kit last week. Seeing it being used, makes it worth it for us, who don't scratch build.


I agree. After seeing Philip's success with this kit I finally ordered one for myself yesterday. I don't do a great deal of scratchbuilding, so the cost of the initial supplies wouldn't be much less than this kit anyway, and I'd be saving myself a great deal of time.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Who would have though that the AMT kit would ever look right! Doing a great job!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words guys! I'm working on the interior while waiting for a set of JT's decals, when I actually started comparing the AMT sheet to the pics on Phil's site prior to applying them, I realized JT's were significantly more accurate.

I'm also trying to use the DVD grabs on Phil's site to make some custom decals for some of the interior details, I still have to try it on decal paper but the early results are promising.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Laying out the interior. I cut the side walls out of sheet styrene. I sanded off the inaccurate panel detail off either side of the rear door on the rear partition. I cut out the door itself, and replaced it with more sheet styrene so it would look more accurately recessed. I cut the two small panels to the right of the rear door out of scrap matching the DVD grabs from Phil's site. I wasn't real fancy with the chairs, I just cut some triangular legs out of scrap, glued them to the chairs, and painted them flat black. I may add bases and knobs if I get motivated later.

Still got to work out the lights and flight controls, I got my decals from JT today so I should be able to finish this soon!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Noooo Phiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil!.....They're turning you into....A...A.......A.......TREK MODELLER!!!!!!!! Seriously,though.....NICE WORK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

What you are doing in the inside, I never though of. So this will help me, when I do mine. Doing a nice job on the shuttle.Going to have any crew members inside?


----------



## FishDS9 (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice work Phil! :thumbsup: 

What about the floor panel Scotty was working on in The Galileo Seven?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

You're a better man than I am Philip. Since I'm just building mine for _me_--no contests, no shows, no competitions--and it's going to be a static model, I'm not even gonna mess with the interior. Yours already looks better than the stock kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

The pictures and drawings on Phil's site, and the simplicity of the Galileo interior, make accurizing it kind of fun. I find myself continually adding stuff the more I study Phil's site!

Actually, since I'm lighting the engines, the doors should be closed up and sealed as Zombie suggest. Oh well! The cabin will be shortened to make room for the batterys, but most of the recognizable details should be there.

JT's decal sheet is a must have if you're improving the Galileo, his stripes and lettering are much improved generally over the stock decals. The only thing I'm using from the stock sheet are the big "NCC 1701'7" on the sides of the hull, the thicker stock decal lettering looks more like the lettering on the full size mock-up to my eyes.



> Noooo Phiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil!.....They're turning you into....A...A.......A.......TREK MODELLER!!!!!!!!


Ya know, I didn't even notice that, that's how insidious Trek modelling is.

Why, the _Galileo_ is a gateway model!!!!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Actually, since I'm lighting the engines, the doors should be closed up and sealed as Zombie suggest.


If anyone asks, just tell 'em they're warming up the engines in preparation for liftoff, but they're waiting for one more redshirt to board. 



PhilipMarlowe said:


> JT's decal sheet is a must have if you're improving the Galileo, his stripes and lettering are much improved generally over the stock decals. The only thing I'm using from the stock sheet are the big "NCC 1701'7" on the sides of the hull, the thicker stock decal lettering looks more like the lettering on the full size mock-up to my eyes.


Thanks for the tip! Looks like I'll be placing _another_ order at Federation Models...


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

While you are ordering stuff, the _Jupiter 2_ upgrade decal sheet is a great source for all the "computer" and console bits thru-out the interior!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Just take itty bitty pictures of Jolly Rancher candies for you computer consoles....

I swear Scott, you _are_ a man possessed. The shuttle looks great! Did the seats come with the stock kit or did you find them someplace else?

José


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Nice work!

They appear to be the stock chairs. Question for me is, did you file down the underside (that raised line/guide for the posts they sit on). Now that the posts are gone it may be too late but did you consider keeping part of the post and adding a base bottom to the chair. That way the chairs could be made to swivel.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

The seats are stock, I cut triangular wedges out of scrap plastic and glued them to the sides of the chairs, lining the top of it to butt against the underside of the arm rest. The sides of the chair bottom slope in, if you glue the flat scrap to the bottom it will canter in just like the set chair bases. It's hard to describe, but if you try it with a small triangle of scrap you'll see what I mean. I tried the seat base template from the FSM article, but it didn't look right to me.

And yea FMM, we think alike, I left the "nub" on the bottom of the chair, I figure I can make them swivel with a length of paper clip.

I gotta hit the dollhouse row at the hobbystore to see what options they have for industrial grey carpeting, or I may do it with a decal if I can find a good picture. 

JT's decals are looking REALLY good so far!

One last tip I worked out today, to easily replicate the tan stripes at the wall-roof-floor junction, I took a length of scotch tape, pressed it lightly on a piece of glass and airbrushed it tan. The width of the scotch tape scales perfectly to the stripe to my eyes, and you can just trim the length to fit. And you can use it to hide the seam between the side wall and floor/roof.

More pics later!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Don't forget to include some shiney hologram canisters. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Where does he get those wonderful toys?!!!

Those look sharp, any patterns or tips?

Say, isn't that the expendable part that weighs 500 lbs?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I made those either before I discovered Phil Broad's site or at least before it had all those great building plans. Mostly I studied my tape of 'The Immunity Syndrome' for details (along with other Galileo eps.), and guestimated the size of various objects by comparing them to Spock. I made the basic shape of the chairs in styrene and puttied in the contours. The "expendable part" is a styrene box with holographic ribbon glued on.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I remember that guestimated shuttle, a really find job!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> I made those either before I discovered Phil Broad's site or at least before it had all those great building plans. Mostly I studied my tape of 'The Immunity Syndrome' for details (along with other Galileo eps.), and guestimated the size of various objects by comparing them to Spock. I made the basic shape of the chairs in styrene and puttied in the contours. The "expendable part" is a styrene box with holographic ribbon glued on.


For guestimating without pictures, you did an amazing job. Heck, even with pictures that's an amazing job!

Lloyd, if you googgle the dollhouse & paper miniature sites, there's a ton of downloadable paper model refridgerators, computers, stereo's,etc that you can use for basic shapes and custom decorate with decals and/or paint. There's a lot of free stuff that would be great for detailing the interiors of larger models, everything from miniature magazines to carpet. I've already starting a folder of stuff for Thom's _Serenity_!

Here's a site with some cool stuff and a lot of useful links:

http://www.printmini.com/printables/pq.shtml


Kinda at a all stop myself, we had a big cold front come in yesterday that brought in the most rain we've had here since Hurricane Wilma, the weathers useless for painting and decaling after over 24 hours of continual rain that shows no signs of letting up.

Being a modeler in Seattle must be _really_ depressing!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the site. I never though about what you mentioned, about the paper models, then making decals. That is a great suggestion.I like the scale calcutator. I saved it, so I can figure the scale anytime.

Bad luck with the weather. Watch some ST DVDs.


----------



## BlueSquad2001 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Aft caps on engines!*

:wave: Hi everyone!
I'm new here and love what you are doing to your shuttle model Phil!
I've been working on my own just on and off, when I get to have a little "me" time. But I wanted to let you in on what I did with the engine caps for mine.
I took my x-acto and cot out the (ball) and then continued to trim out the plastic until reaching the wall of the shroud. I then filed this smooth and added 8mm round pearls from hobby lobby. I think they are only a buck or so. But a little zap a gap and just a touch of putty and they look fantastic. And the right color.
Just thought I add something to this killer thread, all of you guys are tremendously talented modelers. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

BlueSquad2001 said:


> :wave: Hi everyone!
> I'm new here and love what you are doing to your shuttle model Phil!
> I've been working on my own just on and off, when I get to have a little "me" time. But I wanted to let you in on what I did with the engine caps for mine.
> I took my x-acto and cot out the (ball) and then continued to trim out the plastic until reaching the wall of the shroud. I then filed this smooth and added 8mm round pearls from hobby lobby. I think they are only a buck or so. But a little zap a gap and just a touch of putty and they look fantastic. And the right color.
> Just thought I add something to this killer thread, all of you guys are tremendously talented modelers. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the tip! My plan right now is to line the back of the upgrade front engine clear domes with tin foil and maybe mist the back of the clear domes with Dullcoat or light grey paint if tin foil looks bad. I may check out my Michaels to see if they have the pearls you mention. That's a interesting, simple, and elegant solution, but since any surgery now would mean re-doing my basecoat (which I'm pretty happy with) I'm not sure I want to throw any radical changes in. But I doubt this will be my last Galileo!

Suns out, trying to finish up the interior!


----------



## BlueSquad2001 (Feb 3, 2006)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Thanks for the tip! My plan right now is to line the back of the upgrade front engine clear domes with tin foil and maybe mist the back of the clear domes with Dullcoat or light grey paint if tin foil looks bad. I may check out my Michaels to see if they have the pearls you mention. That's a interesting, simple, and elegant solution, but since any surgery now would mean re-doing my basecoat (which I'm pretty happy with) I'm not sure I want to throw any radical changes in. But I doubt this will be my last Galileo!
> 
> Suns out, trying to finish up the interior!


I'm undergoing a major scratch-studio-scale-build right now, but can't begin tom work on her again yet. As of yesterday, I went to the (emergency dentist) and had found myself with a bad absess in one of my ower molars that has a cavity!!  The (female) dentist, took a very pointy and sharp pick and lanced it! Now am waiting for infection to go away so she can add more pain in a week from now. Ouch! So am drugged up and not able to work. Will fool with the shuttle today cause you got me hoppin' on some ideas. You are killer with your ideas ands creativity. Can we see more shots and explainations of how you are doing your interior? I don't know about lighting? I suppose that I could create an idea that several lights would be housed within' the aft compartment, and FO ran underneath the floor plating to the controls, and the with clear styrene, backed by detailed printouts on paper behind it, use those FO's as a source to light those panels from from behind? But, then whagt about the overhead lighting? 
Also, is there a way to create the doors to open and close? I'm trying to figure something out on that, in the silly drugged shape I'm in. 
Hope to see more from you soon. :wave: 
Nice to have made a new friend by the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

A lot of drugged people have their best ideas. Be glad to see another build of the Galileo.


----------



## BlueSquad2001 (Feb 3, 2006)

Lloyd Collins said:


> A lot of drugged people have their best ideas. Be glad to see another build of the Galileo.


 :drunk: Oh....I'm there alrighty!  
Just had the idea that I'll make a small panel underneath that will be an access hatch with two small screws for replacing lighting and fixing problems. I intend to design a diagram which will detail how everything will be lit from that on area. With mirrors and FO and balit panels, it can be thought out and made to work effectively. I'll try to post more pics if you all don't mind my doing so? I'm just here to learn and possibly give some of my own fleeting ideas, regardless of how amateurish they be! LOL. :freak: 
Back to my pills! :tongue:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm going to use a small string of floralites to light the engines, and will probably run one bulb thru the rear partition to light the cabin. It's only a 3 x 5 inch space so I'm not going to go to crazy on this one, but I can see where you could go crazy with FO superdetailing and backlit panels. Maybe next time.



> Also, is there a way to create the doors to open and close? I'm trying to figure something out on that, in the silly drugged shape I'm in.


I'm not drugged enough to try working doors! I'm sure there's a way to replicate the original folding mechanism if cost was no object.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

BlueSquad2001 said:


> I'll try to post more pics if you all don't mind my doing so? I'm just here to learn and possibly give some of my own fleeting ideas, regardless of how amateurish they be!


We would like to see pictures. :thumbsup: I have only been back to modeling for almost two years, and I learn from everyone. No idea is stupid. Someone might just be able to do it.


----------



## BlueSquad2001 (Feb 3, 2006)

Lloyd Collins said:


> We would like to see pictures. :thumbsup: I have only been back to modeling for almost two years, and I learn from everyone. No idea is stupid. Someone might just be able to do it.


Okay then, here's my drug induced idea for the operational doors! :drunk: :drunk: What do you think? :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Should work. On the show all the doors are flush on the full sized. When opening, the top door halves move inwards, then slide to each side.Then the bottom half moves down.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool ideas, Blue! I like the idea for the nacelle rear cap.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Anybody know of a drawing or schematic of the pattern on the clear transparent round thingie on the center pilot console? The gizmo I'm talking about is in the center of this pic:

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STShuttlecraft/DVDimages/Doomsday_Machine_305.jpg

Here's an update shot after applying JT's decals, and showing some of the interior detailing.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey, that thing's looking great! On the clear plastic thingy, you could probably eyeball most of the grid pattern except for two diagonal lines that don't seem to conform to anything except the 11 and 1 o'clock positions...

Yeah, real helpful, I know... 

José


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks great, PM!

You may be able to cut a piece of circular clear plastic and use a custom decal to replicate the lines.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Only reason I asked, I seemed to remember a drawing of it in the ol' Star Fleet Technical Manual I had back when dinosaurs ruled the earth.

But it's so tiny I'm not really concerned about it, I can approximate it with a compass and scribe. I just thought it might be fun to print it accuarately as a clear decal then put that on some .006 clear styrene.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

If you want, I could scan the image in the Tech Manual for you, just give me the diameter,I might be able to get it to scale.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

The center console is 3/4" across, so I'm guestimating anything slightly less than 1/2" would be close enough for government work.

'course, I seriously suck at math.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> The center console is 3/4" across, so I'm guestimating anything slightly less than 1/2" would be close enough for government work.
> 
> 'course, I seriously suck at math.


This is art, not math--go for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I hope this helps. I forgot to mention, that your Galileo looks really good. Are you going to put any figures inside?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Lloyd, I'll use it tonight!

No figures, I know there are guys that can do amazing figures at that scale, I'm not one of them!

I toyed at the beginning with the idea of putting backlit transperancies of Kirk and Spocks faces looking out the front windows, but dropped it, for among other reasons, because you really wouldn't be able to see their faces if they were seated in the pilots seats. The idea still appeals to me in a geeky kind of way, I may try it if I do one without an interior.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

No, no, you should do figures.  Don't let you lack of experience with them discourage you. I'm lousy at figures, but I took these 1/35 WWII guys, sanded and puttied their uniforms up, added resin heads, and voilá, shuttle crew members! They work well enough if you don't look too closely!

Brad.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I remember that diorama, the crew look good. I say go for it,Phillip. I have always though of putting figures, when I do my Galileo.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Dr. Brad said:


> No, no, you should do figures.  Don't let you lack of experience with them discourage you. I'm lousy at figures, but I took these 1/35 WWII guys, sanded and puttied their uniforms up, added resin heads, and voilá, shuttle crew members! They work well enough if you don't look too closely!
> 
> Brad.


 Those are cool! :thumbsup:

José


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Little more interior work, haven't glued everything down yet. My scanners are 1/2" wooden beads from Michaels, I drilled into it with a 2.5 mm pin vise, then slipped a triangle piece of sheet into the hole filled with CA. Then I carefully bent the wide end of the triangle in a clamp to get a clean fold, then glued the fold to the wall. The carpet's the first picture I found when googling "grey carpet" printed on a 3x5 piece of decal paper. Everything else is scrap styreen and decals.
















Still working on my astrogator and phaser locker!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking great! More detail than I've seen in most of those models by far!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

I guess this is what you can accomplish when you're a stay home dad... * :tongue:

My wife said, "Don't get any ideas".

José






* Don't take it as a slight. I'm only kidding. From what I've seen you barely have time for a few things when watching kids full time.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I got two boys, one turned two yesterday, the other just turned four. I get all my best stuff done late at night, otherwise it's like modeling in a chimpanzee cage!

But being a stay at home Dad isn't a bad gig.'Course I didn't start at it till I was 39, and didn't plan on it, it's just one of the hazards of dating a successful woman.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I hope this helps. I forgot to mention, that your Galileo looks really good. Are you going to put any figures inside?


I used your "Doomsday Machine" capture to project this drawing. I then reduced it to 1/2 inch. The upper drawing has the full diameter, including the beveled edge. If you bevel your disk, you can use the lower drawing. The flat on the bottom corresponds to the top of the mounting, as shown in the Commodore Decker picture.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I've got a moire pattern from my shuttle (for the scanners) if you want it.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The shuttle is looking really good. I am going to have to do it that way.

Look at this! We have a team helping to get this shuttle flying. This is so cool!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^If we were like NASA, we'd have a 10,000 man bureaucracy! :lol:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

My wife made me a new astrogator pattern with powerpoint before I saw Toyroy's improved one! I'm stuck using her's now 

The married guys will understand.









It should print the right size if anybody else wants to use it!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> My wife made me a new astrogator pattern with powerpoint before I saw Toyroy's improved one! I'm stuck using her's now
> 
> The married guys will understand.


I'm not married, but I understand. Your wife's astrogator has smoother, darker lines, too. I should try powerpoint.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi this is the wife  
Actually I just wanted to post in a thread. Scott's dad had a heart attack today and is having open-heart surgery Thursday. Scott left a bit ago for the 9-hour drive to get to the hospital. I don't know the rules of your forum but did want to post that unless he can access the internet from the hospital, Scott will be out of commission probably through the weekend. And if anyone can spare a good thought for my FIL, we'd appreciate that too


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

prayers are on the way.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

My prayers go to Scott's Dad and to the family.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

You have my sympathies and well wishes for a fast a complete recovery.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

We're all wishing him a quick recovery.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Please let Scott know that we hope his dad recovers quickly and smoothly. 

José


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Indeed - tell Scott that I'll say a prayer for his Dad's swift recovery.

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words and prayers, guys. And they must have worked. My Dad had a heart attack on Valentines Day, a triple bypass that Friday, and was out of the hospital the next Thursday. The doctors say he should get another 20 years out of his new replumbed heart and he's doing great. The technology of open heart surgery is just frakkin' amazing these days to an ol' bullet patcher like me. I played nursemaid till last night when I finally returned home to my family. And of course, during the two weeks I was gone my wife "reorganized" my modeling tables for me, so I CANT FIND ANYTHING!

And of like I said the good news is he's doing great. The bad news (for me) is that I went from having no family cardiac history to having the WORST family cardiac history you can have in a very short time. 

Better model faster!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

Excellent news that your Dad is doing well ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



PhilipMarlowe said:


> *snip* Better model faster!


As we in Blighty might say, faster like the clappers mate!...but only once you have decyphered your good lady wifes' reorganization system that is


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Good to hear your Dad's doing better Scott! :thumbsup:

Oh, and happy un-reorganizing! :lol:

José


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Great news about your Dad! I guess your wife will have to be with you, when modeling. Just so she can tell you where everthing you are looking for is. 

When I was younger and in school, I would come home and my mother had cleaned my room. I told her I could not find anything. She told me to ask, and she would show me where it is. But I already knew where whatever I need was!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes, excellent news! And good luck with the "re-organization", I've been there many times myself.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, to the wife's credit, as well as having to deal with work, the two boys, and the house while I was gone, our condo board decided to start the re-enforcement of our sagging lanai balcony the Friday after I left. So she had to cart everything that was on our balcony inside untill they finish it in (hopefully) a week.

Long story short, she consolidated the four card tables I had set up for airbrushing and building into one card table with boxes piled up on it about 4 feet tall grouped by wife logic. I was too exhausted to even mess with it yesterday but I'm going to try to find my shuttle sub-assemblies this morning so I can get back to work!

And thanks to 4MM for a moire' pattern even cooler than the Green Hornet's for my shuttle scanner!


----------



## CubeNX01 (Feb 20, 2006)

Probably not very useful, but here's the latest pictures on the original full-scale model of the shuttle:


http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STShuttlecraft/galileo01.jpg
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STShuttlecraft/galileo02.jpg
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STShuttlecraft/galileo04.jpg
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STShuttlecraft/galileo05.jpg
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STShuttlecraft/galileo03.jpg
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STShuttlecraft/Shuttle1.jpg
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STShuttlecraft/Shuttle2.jpg 

Anyway, the shuttle looks ace.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

What became of the shuttle?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

It was bought and repainted by the Partridge Family?

Huzz


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> What became of the shuttle?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I saw the full-size Galileo on display at a ST convention here in L.A. in the early ’80s. Considering its sadly decrepit condition in those photos, someone had done a pretty good job of restoring it. Don't know what's become of it since then — X15-A2 is probably the most knowledgeable on this matter. Are you there, Phil?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Here is a link to a several-page thread covering this very subject:

http://p082.ezboard.com/fpropreplicasfrm63.showMessage?topicID=151.topic


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

scotpens said:


> I saw the full-size Galileo on display at a ST convention here in L.A. in the early ’80s.


I saw it in the late 80's in San Diego, so odds are that it is in Southern California still.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Its currently in Ohio, in or near Akron. Don't know any more than that. It has been restored (or mostly restored, not sure if it was finished or not).


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's a few update pictures, I should be finished but life has been a bit hectic and I keep adding details. The moire' pattern on the scanners and the stocked phaser locker are courtesy of 4MM (thanks dude!), and you can get a good view of the wife's astrogator.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Shaw said:


> I saw it in the late 80's in San Diego, so odds are that it is in Southern California still.


Last I heard it was in La Jolla California. Funds were being raised to build a complete interior. However, this was about 15 years ago and I have not heard anything since. I don't even know if it is still there.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

All good things....


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

must eventually come to an end.










Man, I sure had a good time building this. Mucho thanks to everybody who contributed ideas, opinions, pictures, resin parts, and computer models! It truly was a group effort.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really beautiful build. Glad you went with the lights, it looks like it's ready to take off. The interior turned out very good. What no crew? Now you need to make the hangar deck!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks LLoyd, I was happy with the lights too, I "painted" the back of John May's "exhaust" piece with Elmers white glue and stretched a piece of white kleenex across the back, after it dried tight it diffused the lights better than all the other scrims I tried with other sheet plastic and paper. 

I got to work on the top hull piece today, one side has a slight warp that aggravatingly won't quite let the top hull rest flat on the lower hull piece, I fixed it once with a hair dryer and cold water but the rear wants to return to the toe in shape, I might run a support to hold the flimsy and thin rear outer hull walls spread wide.

I thought about a "hanger deck" display base too.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

As Paris Hilton Sez "That's Hot" lol But what are those two Globe Thingy's INSIDE by the Pilot Seats? Sorry Not Very Technical BUT I know they were seen on the Show.

John/Lonfan


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I call 'em cheap 1/2" wooden beads from Michaels, but in Trek parlance those are scanners.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

That shuttle came out very nice. Great job! :thumbsup:

I'm also glad to hear you're dad's doing well. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

José


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

You know, I just realized, in all the craziness of the last two weeks, that the fold down part of the exterior hatch I worked so hard to cut out and paint wasn't with the other groups of shuttle parts I found after the wifes reorganization. 

I didn't even notice it was missing till just now, I gotta go dig some more!


----------



## FishDS9 (Jan 3, 2006)

I thought the phaser locker when on the back wall next to the door to the rear compartment?

Oh, Nice Job!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> You know, I just realized, in all the craziness of the last two weeks, that the fold down part of the exterior hatch I worked so hard to cut out and paint wasn't with the other groups of shuttle parts I found after the wifes reorganization.
> 
> I didn't even notice it was missing till just now, I gotta go dig some more!


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooo!

[shakes head]That's it man, you're going to have to trash it and start all over...

:jest:

José


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

El Gato said:


> That's it man, you're going to have to trash it and start all over...
> 
> José


Well, either that, or dig up the MIA door and redo my pictures


























I gots to have me a porch, or where else could Trent Lott and me sit for lemonade? :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looks better with the door. 

Looking at your model, makes me want to star mine. After I finish my K-7. I an planning to have crew members inside.

You mentioned making a hangar deck base. Any thoughts? 

I was wondering, is my mine playing tricks, or are the nacelle caps missing?


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

It looks like the front nacelle caps are there, but they're clear and unpainted. Sort of gives the front ends a bit of a distorted appearance, kind of like an optical illusion.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

WarpCore Breach said:


> It looks like the front nacelle caps are there, but they're clear and unpainted. Sort of gives the front ends a bit of a distorted appearance, kind of like an optical illusion.


Yep, I painted the ends of the nacelles white and left the caps clear, it looks better in person!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I believe that. My models never looks the same in photos.


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

Forgive me for only scanning the past dozen pages, but I just picked this thread up. I'm familiar with the inside set being bigger then the exterior model, but are those the original kit chairs? they look gargantuan in that interior.


----------

